# Come il mare



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2015)

Ho pensato spesso che la vita sia come il mare.
A volte placido, ti accoglie e ti culla.
A volte terribile e in tempesta e ti spaventa.
Poi ci sono quelle volte in cui la superfice è calma e niente ti farebbe sospettare che una corrente lenta ma costante, 
senza che tu te ne accorga ti stia portando lontano.
Mentre le onde continuano ad infrangersi sulla riva e tutto fa pensare che lì trascinino tutto, 
inspiegabilmente vedi la terra allontanarsi.
Non te ne accorgi subito.
Il corpo avvolto dall'acqua, lo sciabordìo nelle orecchie, l'odore di salmastro che ti riempie il naso e la gola, 
sei troppo preso dalle emozioni che ti da il mare.
Senti una vaga angoscia.
Ma non capisci. Cerchi di combattere quell'ansia e nuoti, sempre nella stessa direzione, parallela a riva, 
con un ritmo costante che non ti stanchi.
E pensi. Pensi ad ogni emozione che ti ha dato il mare.
E senti. Senti il corpo del mare avvolgere il tuo, sostenerti, scivolarti addosso, carezzarti, giocare con te.
Senti tante piccole onde che ti prendono, ti sollevano un attimo per poi lasciarti subito, quasi sciocche.
Senti le correnti calde che si alternano alle fredde, all'improvviso qualcosa ti sfiora un fianco, una gamba, la pancia; 
un'alga oppure un pesce ma non puoi saperlo, non vedi, è già passato e il tuo corpo rabbrividisce sorpreso.
E cerchi. Cerchi di capire i suoi segreti. Le mille forme di vita che lo abitano, quelle piccole come un granello di polvere e quelle grandi come una casa.
Quelle grigie come la sabbia del fondo e quelle colorate come fiori tropicali. Quelle innocue e quelle pericolose.
Immagini tutti i corpi dalla notte dei tempi che hanno nuotato nello stesso mare come ad uno stuolo di amanti che ti hanno preceduta.
E ti ricordi di quelli che il mare ha trattenuto a sè. Allora hai paura e ti fermi. 
E' in quel momento che ti accorgi che, mentre nuotavi in una direzione, lui, subdolamente, senza che tu ti accorgessi, ti ha preso e portato lontano.
Allora fai caso alla corrente. La senti che ti avvinghia e ti tira. La senti afferrarti le caviglie e le braccia. 
La senti resistere ad ogni tuo tentativo di sfuggirle.
Puoi sentire anche il suo respiro all'orecchio, puoi immaginarne il ghigno avido e impietoso.
Non sei dove pensavi di essere, affatto. Essere lì non era quello che volevi.
E il cuore accellera e il fiato diventa denso e senti il rumore del tuo sangue che corre.
Allora tutto il tuo pensiero si concentra su come fuggire, come liberarsi.
Perchè capisci all'improvviso di essere prigioniera.


----------



## geko (27 Luglio 2015)

Dev'essere per questo che da piccolo, in segreto, sognavo di diventare guardiano di un faro.

Bellissima riflessione


----------

